# Update from Frebsd 12.0 to 12.2 fetch failed



## lucas1 (Dec 17, 2020)

Good day.

unable to update.


```
freebsd-update -r 12.2-RELEASE upgrade
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.0-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 2 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic kernel/generic-dbg world/base world/doc world/lib32

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
world/base-dbg world/lib32-dbg

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 12.2-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Fetching files from 12.0-RELEASE for merging... done.
Preparing to download files... done.
Fetching 10709 patches.....10....20....30.... done.
Applying patches... done.
Fetching 11384 files... failed.
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2020)

Dodgy internet connection in your part of the world? Just start it again, it should continue downloading where it left off. Those downloaded patches are all cached locally in /var/db/freebsd-update/files/. Make sure you have enough disk space there too, if I look at the size on one of my servers I recently upgraded there's about 1.5GB of files in there.


----------



## lucas1 (Dec 17, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Dodgy internet connection in your part of the world? Just start it again, it should continue downloading where it left off. Those downloaded patches are all cached locally in /var/db/freebsd-update/files/. Make sure you have enough disk space there too, if I look at the size on one of my servers I recently upgraded there's about 1.5GB of files in there.


Snort on PfSense blocked:  

(http_inspect) TOO MANY PIPELINED REQUESTS

I try further.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2020)

Yeah, it's going to make a LOT of download connections. And apparently your snort doesn't like that. Exclude that rule or give it more room.


----------



## lucas1 (Dec 17, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Yeah, it's going to make a LOT of download connections. And apparently your snort doesn't like that. Exclude that rule or give it more room.


Updated.

 freebsd-version
12.2-RELEASE-p2


----------

